# Condenser noise upon startup



## elgkas (3 mo ago)

I have a Trane XL18I 4ton condenser unit that has started to make a wierd sound upon startup. I found someone on YouTube who has the same issue on a Carrier unit.




I had my HVAC contractor come out to see if he could determine what the noise was. It was suggested that the fan motor was suspect. A new fan motor was installed and the noise is still present. Any help would be appreciated


----------

